# Ein MTB soll es werden - nur welches?



## Weichei76 (21. Februar 2011)

Hallole,

war jetzt seit ca. 10 Jahren nicht mehr auf einem Fahrrad und da meine Kinder nun in ein gewisses Alter kommen, werde wir bzw. ich mir eins zulegen.

Als oberstes Preislimit habe ich mir 800,- Euro gesetzt.

Nach jetzigem Stand werde ich das MTB zu 75% auf der Straße bewegen und  vielleicht gelegentlich mal in den Wald fahren. Hauptsächlich aber werde  ich mit meinem Mann, welcher die Kids im Fahrradanhänger durch die Gegend fahren wird, fahren.

Zu meiner Person: 33 Jahre, 155cm groß, 50 kg schwer, Schritthöhe ca. 66cm

Wenn ich im Internet richtig nachgeschaut habe, so müsste diese einem Rahmen von 15" entsprechen. 

Mir wurde drei Räder vorgeschlagen.

Rad 1: Cube Access WLS PRO 2011 15" für 699,- Euro

Rad 2: Cube Acid 2011 14" für 799,- Euro

Rad 3: Centurion Backfire Fit 500 für 679,- Euro

Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir die Kaufentscheidung etwas erleichtern könnt  oder vielleicht noch besser Vorschläge einbringt bzw. das Schlechte an  einem der beiden Bikes aufzeigt.


Vielen Dank


Weichei76


----------



## 4mate (21. Februar 2011)

*Cube Access WLS Pro Damen Mountainbike Fahrrad 2011*
*Mountainbike Cube Acid 2011*
*Centurion Backfire Fit 500 2011*

...weil niemand die Daten und Ausstattung aller Mountainbikes kennt.

Das Centurion Backfire Fit 500 fällt im Vergleich zu den anderen ab: Nur 80mm Federweg der Gabel und Felgenbremsen.

Bei geringem Körpergewicht sollte die Federgabel luftgefedert sein.
Für Deine Körpergröße erachte ich eine Rahmenhöhe von 15" als zu groß.
http://www.bikegalerie.de/rahmengroesse2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (22. Februar 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Das Centurion Backfire Fit 500 fällt im Vergleich zu den anderen ab: Nur 80mm Federweg der Gabel und Felgenbremsen.
> 
> Bei geringem Körpergewicht sollte die Federgabel luftgefedert sein.
> Für Deine Körpergröße erachte ich eine Rahmenhöhe von 15" als zu groß.
> [/URL]






Find ich auch.Was eine Fahrradempfehlung angeht, kann ich immer wieder nur Ghost empfehlen. Preis Leistung stimmt und es sind wirklich qualitativ, sehr gute Räder.
Für 800.- bekommst Du schon ein nettes Tourenbike.
Oder guck in den Bikemarkt, da bekommst Du für 800.- auch schon mal ein Sahneschnittchen.

z.B. 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/351824/cat/43

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/349367/cat/43

http://www.bikelager-shop.de/epages...By=ListPrice&gclid=CLy02YjCm6cCFYeWzAodsk-qbQ



http://badbikes-online.de/shop/arti...host-ASX-4900-Mountain-Bike-2010.html?pse=coa

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Februar 2011)

www.ghost-bikes.de/2011/bikes/miss/miss-series/11-miss-3000/
Das gibt´s auch in wirklich kleinen Größen.
Meines Erachtens ist es egal, ob das Rad Felgen- oder Scheibenbremsen hat, wenn du sowieso nicht in den Bergen fahren willst, ebenso wie der Federweg. Für Straße und Feldwege genügen auch 80mm dicke.
Ich fürchte, dass du bei dem Centurion mit der Überstandshöhe Probleme bekommst.
Probier alle Räder aus und nimm das, welches dir am besten passt. Wenn du dich hinterher nicht drauf wohlfühlst, hilft dir die beste Ausstattung nichts.


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Februar 2011)

Weichei76 schrieb:


> Hallole,
> 
> war jetzt seit ca. 10 Jahren nicht mehr auf einem Fahrrad und will mir jetzt wieder eins zulegen.
> 
> ...



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=508621


ciao
flo


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Februar 2011)

Na, hier sucht halt die Frau und im anderen Fred deren Mann. Na und?


----------



## ZeFlo (22. Februar 2011)

mag sein, aber 3 threads in unterschiedlichen unterforen (textgleich bis auf körpergrösse etc.) machen stutzig.

ciao
flo


----------



## Weichei76 (22. Februar 2011)

@ZeFlo: Was ist da so ungewöhnlich daran? Klar sind alle drei Einträge von mir. Aber ist auch richtig wie "Pfadfinderin" geschrieben hat. Wir wollen uns Fahrräder zulegen. Eins für meine Frau und eins für mich. 

Ich habe es mir halt einfach gemacht und den Text nur umgeschrieben - aber ist das so schlimm? 
Bei uns zu Hause läuft das halt so ab, dass wenn die Kinder im Bett sind ich Zeit finde im Internet nach etwas passendem zu suchen. Somit habe ich für sie geschrieben.

Gut im 29"-Bereich hätte ich es nicht auch noch einstellen müssen (für mich gedacht), aber auch hier habe ich mir gedacht, dass wenn ich im "normalen" Moutainbikebereich nach einem 29" Rad frage, mir jeder davon abrät. Somit habe ich auch hier diesen Text geschrieben, um deren Meinung zu befragen.

Alles was ich geschrieben habe stimmt!! Außer, dass es vielleicht schon mehr wie 10 Jahre her ist...

Ich hoffe das ist jetzt kein Weltuntergang


----------



## Weichei76 (22. Februar 2011)

Ich habe jetzt auch in einem Bikeshop in meiner Nähe einen Termin vereinbart in welchem ich folgende Räder testen werde:

Mann: 1x Cube Acid 2011 in der Rahmenhöhe 20" und 1x Ghost SE 4000 2011 in der Rahmehöhe 48 cm (ich kann es leider nicht anderst eingeben)

Frau: 1x Cube Acid 2011 in der Rahmenhöhe 14" - 1x Cube Access WLS PRO 2011 in der Rahmenhöhe 15" und 1x Ghost Miss 3000 2011 in der Rahmenhöhe 34 cm.

@4mate: ich danke dir

@ZeFlo: auch diesen Text werden ich bei den Herren einstellen


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Februar 2011)

Naja, Mehrfachposting ist halt laut Forumsregeln "verboten"...


----------



## Mausoline (22. Februar 2011)

Ich bin auch 155 cm groß , hab Schrittlänge ca. 70 cm und fahr ein Centurion Backfire mit 41er Rahmen. 
Dies Hardtail hat Felgenbremsen und  (glaub ich) auch höchstens 100mm Federweg und ist inzwischen über 8 Jahre alt. Ich bin damit fast 20000km gefahren, darunter 6 AX und viele andere Touren, meist fahr ich unbefestigten Untergrund....
und mein Rädle hat mich nie im Stich gelassen. 
Ersetzt habe ich letztes Jahr die Tretlager und Schalthebel, sonst das übliche: Kette, Schalt/Bremszug, Bremsbeläge, Reifen
...und zu meinem Händler kann ich immer kommen

Viel Erfolg beim Entscheiden und natürlich Fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jennifer (22. Februar 2011)

Weichei76 schrieb:


> Hallole,
> 
> war jetzt seit ca. 10 Jahren nicht mehr auf einem Fahrrad und da meine Kinder nun in ein gewisses Alter kommen, werde wir bzw. ich mir eins zulegen.
> 
> ...


 



hallo,

cool, dass du wieder auf dein radel steigst. kleiner tip vom preis leistungsverhältnis würde ich mal bei canyon schauen. da bekommst du für wenig geld eine gute ausstattung, die dir dann auch eine zeitlang hält. denke du bist auch daran interessiert, dass deine investion eine zeitlang hält. falls du ein cc bike suchst, würde ich darauf achten, dass die schaltgruppe shimano heisst (egal ob deore oder so) und dass der lenkwinkel nicht zu steil ist. die gabel sollte jetzt auch nicht unbedingt total billig sein, da du sonst nur ärger hast...d.h. ständig am a**** ist. also wenn du dein budget zwischen 800-950 kannste bestimmt ein super schnäppchen bei canyon machen (nein, ich arbeite nicht für canyon, ich bin einfach nur der meinung dass man für sein geld ein gut aufgebautes rad bekommt. ich selbst habe einen downhiller  und fahre meine touren auf meinem freerider (bin früher viel cc gefahrn)). manchmal gibt es auch auslaufmodelle die man auch für einen guten 
preis ergattern kann.

lg jenny


----------



## Weichei76 (22. Februar 2011)

@Jennifer: Vielen Dank für deine Antwort - werde mich gleich mal im Internet danach umsehen.

@Bergradlerin: Das habe ich leider nicht gewusst - mein Fehler. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass es ja nicht 100%ig die gleichen Einträge sind. Wäre doch auch irgendwie quatsch, wenn ich mich hier im Forum anmelde und nach einem passenden Bike suche und dann macht meine Frau das gleich - oder?
Trotz alledem werde ich versuchen, gleiche Beiträge nicht doppelt zu posten - ok.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (23. Februar 2011)

Von Canyon würde ich als Anfänger die Finger lassen, ausserdem kann man die Räder nicht probefahren, ausser man wohnt in der Nähe. Da es ein Versender ist, musst du dein Bike jedesmal wenn was ist, zurückschicken zur Reparatur. Es gibt viele Bikeshops, die keine Versenderbikes reparieren!

@ Jennifer: Wieso muss auf der Schaltgruppe Shimano draufstehen? Das ist ja wohl Geschmacks- bzw. Ansichtssache. Jedenfalls wäre mir eine SRam X0 lieber wie eine Shimano Deore! Es gibt genug Biker, die auf SRam schwören oder z.B. nur Gripshift Schaltungen fahren.

@ Weichei: Kauft, mit was ihr euch wohl fühlt, das ist das Maß der Dinge! Übrigens hat eine Bekannte ihre Shimao SLX-Hebel gg. XT austauschen lassen, weil ihr die SLX zu schwer gingen. Solche Aktionen verteuern dann leicht ein sog. Schnäppchen ziemlich.


----------



## Nuala (23. Februar 2011)

die sache mit dem einschicken bei canyon, wenn was dran ist, finde ich nicht so schlimm. mein freund hat seine uzzi von intense ganz regulär beim händler gekauft und als da der hinterbau gebrochen ist, musste er auch auch 6 wochen warten bis ein neuer hinterbau aus den usa da war. bei canyon dauern solche dinge in der regel nicht so lange. viele meiner freunde fahren canyon-mtbs und sind super zufrieden damit!


----------



## Jennifer (23. Februar 2011)

yuhu,
was ihr euch aufregt, wenn man andere ansichten hat. wow. zum thema sram kann ich nur sagen, alle meine sram schaltwerke sind nach ca. 1-3 wochen wegen ermüdungsbruch am arsch gegangen. seltsamerweise hält mein ultegra schaltwek länger! mädels kauft doch was ihr wollt und zitiert jemand andern. is mir grad zu anstrengend. 

lg jenny


----------



## Principiante (24. Februar 2011)

Also ich fahre ein Canyon und ein Ghost und bin mit beiden sehr zufrieden. Es ist das dritte Ghost Bike, was wir gekauft haben und sie waren alle sehr gut!

@Jennifer: Mit dem Canyon fahre ich Freeride und da habe ich ein Sram X7 Schaltwerk dran, (meine erste Sram)was absolut tadellos läuft, auch bei stärkster Beantspruchung. Vielleicht hattest Du einfach nur Pech?
 Höre einfach nur Gutes über Sram, genau wie über Shimano.
Shimano Schaltungen fahre ich an dem Ghost und an dem Dirt, sie haben mich auch noch nie im Stich gelassen, da kann ich wirklich nicht meckern.

@Weichei76: Also ein Canyon ist auch eine schöne Sache, kein Ding.
Empfehle Dir immer noch Ghost, aber wenn Du ein Canyon für den Preis bekommst, auch nicht schlecht!

LG, Principiante!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lilalara (27. Februar 2011)

moin moin
suche auch ein mtb aber möchte damit eher mehr waldwege etc fahren als straße. Sind da die oben erwähnten genauso geeignet oder sollte ich lieber etwas anderes nehmen? Preislimit ist ca. das selbe
lg lilalara


----------



## mäxx__ (11. März 2011)

Ich weiss, ich habe hier nix verloren, aber vielleicht hilft mein Radl-Tipp der einen oder anderen Lady weiter:

Habe für meinen 10-jährigen Sohn (152cm - Schrittlänge 70cm) ein Trek 8000 als Auslaufmodell in Größe 39,5cm ~ 15,5" für 900.- gekauft.
Gewicht serienmässig 11,2kg - mit leichteren Laufrädern jetzt nur noch 10,77kg.

Bilder in meinem Album.

....und weg;


----------

